# When do the 2012s come out? Looking to Oder new 335d this summer



## zimm17 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking to buy a new 335d in July. Might wait for a new body style '12, but when will they come out?


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm picking up a 2011 335d in Munich in late June. My understanding is that the 2011 model year will continue to September (at least). When the new 2012 model hits, I have read that the "d" will not be among them. It could be a long wait.


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

I hear that when the f30 is introduced, diesel models will not be available here in the states right away. It might be a year or two after the f30 model is released here in the states that the f30 diesel model is available.


----------



## zimm17 (Apr 13, 2011)

If that's the case I'll just go for an '11. I'll just have to wait for 100% confirmation so I don't kick myself in the butt if a 335d f30 comes out in December.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

My 2011 335d was picked up on July 8th last year. My guess is model year switched over in maybe July ? :dunno:


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

Do a 2 yr. lease on a 2011. Should be some good lease deals as the model closes out. Then you'll be ready to jump on a f30 diesel in 2013 (I'd hope they're out by then).


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

bayoucity said:


> My 2011 335d was picked up on July 8th last year. My guess is model year switched over in maybe July ? :dunno:


The 3 series changed model years in March 2010, Very long for a production run!

Don't know if you'll get a final 100% confirmation until they announce the f30, it'll almost be too late to order a 335d at that point... You might be 90% sure, but until final word is out, you never know. I might even be surprised if they do release diesel model out there early on.

As someone said doing a short term lease might be good idea, so that you can get a f30 335d when it is released, but you avoid the short term problems that bmw sometimes has in the first couple years when they go to a completely new platform e9x - f3x... That's mainly why I went with a 2011. I could have waited, but I decided to get it now so that I could have one of the last year(s) model.. sure I lose some depreciation, but in the end I like current generation, and don't want to risk getting a new generation that I don't know how it will be.


----------



## zimm17 (Apr 13, 2011)

TXPearl said:


> Do a 2 yr. lease on a 2011. Should be some good lease deals as the model closes out. Then you'll be ready to jump on a f30 diesel in 2013 (I'd hope they're out by then).


That might be the winning idea.... I'll have to research that. Then a '12 d or maybe see how the new m3 are then.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

zimm17 said:


> That might be the winning idea.... I'll have to research that. Then a '12 d or maybe see how the new m3 are then.


I wouldn't wait. A d in the New series may not happen. Great deals on the current model make buying one now the right thing to do IMO. Fantastic car!

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> I wouldn't wait. A d in the New series may not happen. Great deals on the current model make buying one now the right thing to do IMO. Fantastic car!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


I think the F30 will be a diesel, BUT it may be a delayed availability issue. Additionally, the E90 production runs until the end of the year and the F30 comes out spring of 2012. I do agree that now is the time to buy one because, if gas prices stay high, BMW may very well cease to offer the diesel credit on the F30.


----------



## zimm17 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Going to test drive this weekend. Also have a price quote request in with hometown dealer.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am not far from you and bought my d a couple weeks ago for about $4k (including the EcoCredit) under invoice from a dealer just west of Baltimore. Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> I am not far from you and bought my d a couple weeks ago for about $4k (including the EcoCredit) under invoice from a dealer just west of Baltimore. Send me a PM if you want more info.


+1. I got a similar deal with delivery on March 21, 2011 in CA


----------



## bwm57 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you know how much the Eco Credit is currently?
Any idea for May?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmorin49 said:


> I am not far from you and bought my d a couple weeks ago for about $4k (including the EcoCredit) under invoice from a dealer just west of Baltimore. Send me a PM if you want more info.


Under invoice or under MSRP? Either way a heck of a deal. I was looking briefly at diesel SUVs recently and looked like the X5 is the cheapest one out there once you factor in the eco credit and ignore any possible deals from dealers.


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Under invoice or under MSRP? Either way a heck of a deal. I was looking briefly at diesel SUVs recently and looked like the X5 is the cheapest one out there once you factor in the eco credit and ignore any possible deals from dealers.


Under invoice, not msrp. msrp was 53k, invoice was 49k, paid mid 44k.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> Under invoice or under MSRP? Either way a heck of a deal. I was looking briefly at diesel SUVs recently and looked like the X5 is the cheapest one out there once you factor in the eco credit and ignore any possible deals from dealers.


Under US invoice.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

SteveCA said:


> Under invoice, not msrp. msrp was 53k, invoice was 49k, paid mid 44k.


My deal was almost identical.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got mine under invoice as well, mainly because they wanted to get rid of the car after it sat for so long.


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I got mine under invoice as well, mainly because they wanted to get rid of the car after it sat for so long.


According to some site that tracks average dealer inventory turnover, the 335d sits on average 108 days on dealer lots. My car was right around 100 days when i bought it. our cars are on the top ten list of cars that you can get a good deal on right now. I sure hope the slow sales dont cause BMW to stop bringing diesels into the US.


----------

